# MERM 11th Vs. 12th edition



## Engineer007 (Jul 16, 2008)

Does anyone know the difference between MERM 11th and 12th edition? I have 11th edition, and wonder that it might not be up to date the info/code.

Is there any big change between the two?

I'm planing to take the exam, need to make sure I get the best material to study.

ANy sugesstions?

Thanks


----------



## Sschell (Jul 16, 2008)

I have the 12th edition in the preface it lists the following changes:

-exam description and test taking advice updated based on changes on in exam-room administrative procedures

-All Steam tables have been "modernized"

-two additional charts of LMTD heat exchanger correction factors have been added

-end of chapter problems have been omitted (now in _Practice Problems for ME PE _only)

If I were you, I probably wouldn't bother getting the new one. but thats just me!


----------



## Matt-NM (Jul 17, 2008)

I just passed the ME PE (machine design) in April and used the 11th edition of MERM. Probably not worth buying the new edition, at least in my opinion. I actually e-mailed the author (Lindeburg) about a year ago and asked him this very question. His actual response was something like "no need to upgrade, just hit the books hard." This was early 2007 though, so I don't know if his response would be any different now.

I also have an electronic pdf of the 11th edition index if you need it.

Good luck.


----------



## Engineer007 (Jul 18, 2008)

Matt-NM said:


> I just passed the ME PE (machine design) in April and used the 11th edition of MERM. Probably not worth buying the new edition, at least in my opinion. I actually e-mailed the author (Lindeburg) about a year ago and asked him this very question. His actual response was something like "no need to upgrade, just hit the books hard." This was early 2007 though, so I don't know if his response would be any different now.
> I also have an electronic pdf of the 11th edition index if you need it.
> 
> Good luck.


Thank very much you for the info, guys.

Matt, Would you mind sending me the pdf version?

How was the exam in April?

Any sugesstion for me to prepare for the exam?

Thanks


----------



## GT ME (Jul 18, 2008)

very little -- probably won't make a difference in your test results.


----------



## Matt-NM (Jul 21, 2008)

Engineer007

What is your e-mail address? Let me track it down and i'll get it over to you. When I get a little time i'll write out a summary of the whole exam process and what I thought worked. Quickly though, I thought the exam in April was TOUGH. I gave myself a 50/50 chance at passing. I thought it was much more difficult than the NCEES practice exam. Practice many different types of problems from different books (MERM, 6-minute solutions, NCEES, etc). This helps grasp different types of problems that may be presented in a number of different ways.

You must take the test as a problem solver. You won't find exact formulas for everything. You will see items on the test that you were 100% sure wouldn't show up on the test. You must work quickly and be able to identify problems that are better left for the end of the test in the event that you have to guess. Better to guess on hard problems than on easy ones. DO NOT skip the engineering economics section in MERM. I took 2-3 hours and went through the sample problems the week of the test and let me tell you it saved my a**. Don't be fooled by the economics problems in the NCEES sample exam that didn't require any actual knowledge of engineering economics.

Be prepared to give up any social life for the next 3 months. Make sacrifices when needed. I gave up all weekends for 3.5 months. Do everything in your power to only go through this once. At the end of the process, I told myself that I was not going to go through this again, pass or fail. Thank God I passed. One of the happiest days of my life. I studied for approximately 350 hours including tabbing of all books, notes, etc.

Also make sure you get the calculator you are going to use on the exam and start using it exclusively now. (Even at work). Make sure you buy an extra one for the exam. Plan on taking the week of the exam off. This helped me tremendously.

I will write out a more complete, logical summary when I get time. (I just rambled on here). Others did it for me, now i'll do it for you guys.


----------



## Engineer007 (Jul 21, 2008)

Matt-NM said:


> Engineer007
> What is your e-mail address? Let me track it down and i'll get it over to you. When I get a little time i'll write out a summary of the whole exam process and what I thought worked. Quickly though, I thought the exam in April was TOUGH. I gave myself a 50/50 chance at passing. I thought it was much more difficult than the NCEES practice exam. Practice many different types of problems from different books (MERM, 6-minute solutions, NCEES, etc). This helps grasp different types of problems that may be presented in a number of different ways.
> 
> You must take the test as a problem solver. You won't find exact formulas for everything. You will see items on the test that you were 100% sure wouldn't show up on the test. You must work quickly and be able to identify problems that are better left for the end of the test in the event that you have to guess. Better to guess on hard problems than on easy ones. DO NOT skip the engineering economics section in MERM. I took 2-3 hours and went through the sample problems the week of the test and let me tell you it saved my a**. Don't be fooled by the economics problems in the NCEES sample exam that didn't require any actual knowledge of engineering economics.
> ...



Thank you very much for the great info. Also congratulation to you.

My email address: [email protected]

Take care,


----------



## Matt-NM (Jul 21, 2008)

Engineer007

I have sent an e-mail with the file attached to the address provided. Please let me know if you do not receive it. Good luck! I'll post my summary information for anybody interested as soon as I can.


----------



## Engineer007 (Jul 22, 2008)

Matt-NM said:


> Engineer007
> I have sent an e-mail with the file attached to the address provided. Please let me know if you do not receive it. Good luck! I'll post my summary information for anybody interested as soon as I can.



I got it, Thanks a lot!..


----------

